# What browser do you use?



## flechmen (Nov 2, 2008)

I looked around and I couldn't find a thread like this. So, I guess I'll post it. 
What web browser do you typically use? Any reason why?

For me, I use Mozilla Firefox almost exclusively. It's faster and less annoying than IE. Also Adblock Plus is the greatest extension ever.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 2, 2008)

I think it's been done before, but Mozilla firefox and I agree, adblock plus is my favourite too. I like to be able to filter out the crap while browsing, it leaves me feeling safer than using IE


----------



## Wait Wait (Nov 2, 2008)

safari

yeah that's right i use a mac with mac programs i am cool


----------



## net-cat (Nov 2, 2008)

... 'cept there's also Safari for Windows now. 

Anyway. Mozilla Firefox. It's the least bad (and most extensible) out of all the available options.


----------



## flechmen (Nov 2, 2008)

People do argue that Opera is the most customizable. They have some interesting widgets and things but I still like FX better


----------



## Zentio (Nov 2, 2008)

I use Firefox, I prefer IE but I had to switch to FFox for awhile for something, and I got all my faves and stuff on it now so I just use it the most.
I have to switch to IE when I wanna watch a flash though (besides Youtube) because for some reason no matter how many times I install Flash it won't work on FFox >.<


----------



## flechmen (Nov 2, 2008)

Zoltan said:


> I use Firefox, I prefer IE but I had to switch to FFox for awhile for something, and I got all my faves and stuff on it now so I just use it the most.
> I have to switch to IE when I wanna watch a flash though (besides Youtube) because for some reason no matter how many times I install Flash it won't work on FFox >.<


http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/

You have to use the Mozilla compatible version


----------



## Wait Wait (Nov 2, 2008)

net-cat said:


> ... 'cept there's also Safari for Windows now.
> 
> Anyway. Mozilla Firefox. It's the least bad (and most extensible) out of all the available options.



SHUT UP I'M SPECIAL (firefox runs like butts on my computer, dunno know why)


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 2, 2008)

Firefox, as fchan recommends it.

I MEAN


----------



## Caduen (Nov 2, 2008)

Opera.

I does what I want it to, and it does it good.


----------



## Zentio (Nov 2, 2008)

flechmen said:


> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/
> 
> You have to use the Mozilla compatible version



I think I got that before, I'll try again though *shrugs*

Flash worked fine on FireFox before I got FireFox 3 -_-'

Edit: Yep still not working.


----------



## flechmen (Nov 2, 2008)

Hmm... Weird.


----------



## yak (Nov 2, 2008)

Knock yourselves out,

http://admin.furaffinity.net/awstats/awstats.www.furaffinity.net.browserdetail.html


----------



## flechmen (Nov 2, 2008)

So, most furries use Firefox. Interesting...


----------



## Zentio (Nov 2, 2008)

I just dicked around with my settings and I found out my AdBlock was messing up things.

So I either gotta give up blocking ads or deal with not having flash working =\


----------



## flechmen (Nov 2, 2008)

You might have to tweak the settings in Adblock.


----------



## Zentio (Nov 2, 2008)

Meh I just got a different AdBlock thing *shrugs*


----------



## Irreverent (Nov 2, 2008)

All of them.

Depends on the platform and distro.....


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 2, 2008)

yak said:


> Knock yourselves out,
> 
> http://admin.furaffinity.net/awstats/awstats.www.furaffinity.net.browserdetail.html



I can safely guess who the iBrowse user is.

I'm left wondering who reconfigured his User-Agent string to say "Nutscrape"


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 2, 2008)

Firefox? Those furries.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 2, 2008)

Firefox 3, YEAH BOIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Aden (Nov 2, 2008)

Opera, bitches.


----------



## flechmen (Nov 3, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> I can safely guess who the iBrowse user is.
> 
> I'm left wondering who reconfigured his User-Agent string to say "Nutscrape"


How do you change it? I've never seen that before...


----------



## net-cat (Nov 3, 2008)

yak said:


> Knock yourselves out,
> 
> http://admin.furaffinity.net/awstats/awstats.www.furaffinity.net.browserdetail.html


"Gnome FileSystem Abstraction library"

lolwut


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 3, 2008)

I use safari.
It came with the Mac, and has yet to be problematic, so why not use it?
But if it does crap out on me, I'm going straight to Firefox.


----------



## flechmen (Nov 3, 2008)

I ran a few browsers through the three ACID tests. Opera was the most standards compliant. 
http://forums.creativehoster.net/thread-272.html


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 3, 2008)

firefox. stephen colbert told me to use it on his show.


----------



## yak (Nov 3, 2008)

flechmen said:


> I ran a few browsers through the three ACID tests. Opera was the most standards compliant.
> http://forums.creativehoster.net/thread-272.html



Yes, and still I have to use Javascript workarounds to get very simple CSS3 selectors to work for Opera alone.


----------



## WarMocK (Nov 3, 2008)

hmm .... Now let's see

[x] Firefox - me loves foxes! <3
[x] Opera - little jack-of-all-trades, and a fast one too
[x] Dillo - What? I love that little thing (dunno why though)
[x] Elinks - Just for the fun of browsing the web from the commandline ;3
[x] Konqueror - when I still had KDE installed (long time ago)

-----------------------------------------------------

[ ] IE - EEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwww!!!!! Keep that thing away from me! 

Well, that's about it I guess. ^^


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 3, 2008)

Honestly I use both Opera and Mozilla Firefox. Whatever decides to work for me today. 

But I actually haven't had that much good experiences with Mozilla Firefox, or Opera...often my Opera would stop, eg Stopera, and my Mozilla Firefux would often crash like a little kid playing Grand Theft Auto. (Sometimes even crashing right as I started up with a new session) It's also the only program on my Macbook that's actually caused it to crash. Considering Macs aren't supposed to do that...I have to say that's pretty impressive of Mozilla Firefux.


----------



## Pi (Nov 3, 2008)

i  telnet directly to the web server, type out the HTTP protocol, and parse the returned headers and html in my brain.


----------



## net-cat (Nov 3, 2008)

Pi said:


> i  telnet directly to the web server, type out the HTTP protocol, and parse the returned headers and html in my brain.


You actually use telnet? I do it by tapping ethernet wires against different voltage sources really fast.


----------



## RailRide (Nov 3, 2008)

I have FF and IE. Whatever I happen to click on at startup is whatever stays for the duration of the session. (though I don't visit Fchan much since they put up the nag bar. I think they should just tweak the site code the site to block IE users altogether and be done with it). 

Is there a way to get Firefox to emit a 'click' noise whenever it acknowleges a link being clicked? I've grown accustomed to it on IE.

---PCJ


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 3, 2008)

Firefox 3 all the way, IE is just too...bleh. I tried Google Chrome, and it was a low-functioning P.O.S. It had no add-ons, no bonuses, or any reason why I would want to use it above or beyond, God forbid, IE.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 3, 2008)

Opera much more than Firefox lately.  Not interested in touching Chrome at all.


----------



## Rayne (Nov 3, 2008)

Firefox 2.


----------



## Nylak (Nov 3, 2008)

What the hell.  Really?  That few IE users?  Wow.  Maybe I am in the stone age.  I fucking hate change, though.


----------



## flechmen (Nov 3, 2008)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Firefox 3 all the way, IE is just too...bleh. I tried Google Chrome, and it was a low-functioning P.O.S. It had no add-ons, no bonuses, or any reason why I would want to use it above or beyond, God forbid, IE.


Agreed!


----------



## conicer (Nov 3, 2008)

Firefox is my favorite browser, konqueror sometimes, and lynx for command line browsing if I can't get X to start up.


----------



## RainsongGryphon (Nov 3, 2008)

Firefox 3.  Its quick, clean, havn't had a direct crash because of it, and the thing hasn't eaten my bookmarks either (BAD 2.0! No cookie for you!)

Never really tried Safari or Opera, and IE is a COMPLETE, utter horrific disgrace to everything that is CSS (anyone whose coded in the language, show of paws as to who agrees?)


----------



## bluewulf1 (Nov 3, 2008)

firefox


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 3, 2008)

Nylak said:


> What the hell.  Really?  That few IE users?  Wow.  Maybe I am in the stone age.  I fucking hate change, though.



If you're using Internet Explorer 7, you're using a browser that has shit for web standards. Everybody has to code down for that piece of crap.

That, and well...Firefox has some awesome extensions that people love. I'm currently using Firefox 3.1b1 which has been insanely fast on JavaScript rendering versus Firefox 3.0.


----------



## NIJI (Nov 4, 2008)

I use google chrome


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 4, 2008)

I started using Firefox over IE last month since I have WiFi on my computer now (And it didnt help matters that IE would not give me an adress bar no matter how much I tried).

...No, Im not a furry...*shifty eyes*


----------



## GrundMoon (Nov 4, 2008)

FireFox FTW


----------



## FeralHusky (Nov 4, 2008)

Firefox cuz it good ^w^

i like using the download helper and greasemonkey tools/add ons.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 5, 2008)

AAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Someone uses Chrome, apparently.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 5, 2008)

I use Chrome as my default browser (so I chose it), and Firefox for everything else. Chrome is way faster than Firefox is on my system, and so it's what I use for popping open a website real quick like.

Firefox is what I use for web development, due to the plethora of tools and gadgets I have available for it. IE doesn't really register on the radar other than to test whether it works or not while designing a site, and IE6 is completely invisible to me, since I use Vista and there is no viable way - aside from a virtual machine - to use it. I also have Safari and Opera, but both of those are mainly for testing purposes.


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 5, 2008)

Ah, it's Runefox. I concede defeat.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 5, 2008)

Internet Explorer.  I am most familiar with it, and it pisses people off that I use it.  

EDIT: I'm using it right now.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 6, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Internet Explorer.  I am most familiar with it, and it pisses people off that I use it.
> 
> EDIT: I'm using it right now.



Just confuses me.


----------



## flechmen (Nov 6, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Internet Explorer.  I am most familiar with it, and it pisses people off that I use it.
> 
> EDIT: I'm using it right now.


You poor, lost soul. 
Click here


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 6, 2008)

flechmen said:


> You poor, lost soul.
> Click here



Very very sneaky. Not.


----------



## Xenofur (Nov 6, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> it pisses people off that I use it.


I'm always astounded when people proudly exclaim "I am an asshole." as if that constitutes any kind of achievement.


----------



## net-cat (Nov 6, 2008)

Typical conversation with IE users. (Especially IE6.)

Them: Your site doesn't work with IE!
Me: I don't care!
Them: BAAAAAWWWWWWWW.
Me: *goes on with life, continuing to not care*

Of course, I don't do e-commerce development. If I did, you can bet I'd make sure my sites worked in IE. As for Ferrox, it will work in IE7 (18.2%), although we generally won't be fixing cosmetic defects unless it's something horribly egregious and/or simple. IE6 (4.2%) can use the JS-free version and thank their makers we're using POSH. IE8 is supposedly standards compliant and won't require any explicit support beyond working around normal rendering engine quirks.


----------



## mattprower08 (Nov 6, 2008)

i use Firefox  seems faster i s'pose, and has it's own download tool that downloads faster i guess


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 6, 2008)

flechmen said:


> You poor, lost soul.
> Click here



Heh.  That's funny because I have FireFox3.


----------



## Aden (Nov 6, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Internet Explorer.  I am most familiar with it, and it pisses people off that I use it.
> 
> EDIT: I'm using it right now.



Hey Shark:

|:C


----------



## Bladekitty (Nov 6, 2008)

Firefox - customisable, functional and pretty resource friendly. Also bombs out on me considerably less than IE (5, 6 OR 7) ever did.


----------



## lowlow64 (Nov 6, 2008)

Firefox for the win.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 6, 2008)

I know everyone here uses Firefox just because it's a fox. If it were still Phoenix or Firebird, nobody'd use it. =D Foxes are _that_ awesome.

That said, Internet Explorer is the internet's premier vector for viruses/spyware/malware. You have to be VERY discriminating to use it as your main browser.


----------



## ShamedAngel (Nov 6, 2008)

FireFox. <3


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 6, 2008)

Runefox said:


> I know everyone here uses Firefox just because it's a fox. If it were still Phoenix or Firebird, nobody'd use it. =D Foxes are _that_ awesome.



I started using it before I ever called myself a furry.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 6, 2008)

Runefox said:


> That said, Internet Explorer is the internet's premier vector for viruses/spyware/malware. You have to be VERY discriminating to use it as your main browser.



Ahhh so my paranoia isn't unfounded after all?. I prefer to block pretty much everything by default unless I decide I trust it. Now when I see people using IE as their main browser and have their homepage full of flashy advertisy things it shocks me that I was once as clueless as them 



Neybulot said:


> I started using it before I ever called myself a furry.



me too


----------



## Runefox (Nov 6, 2008)

Wow, you guys are relatively new at the whole furry thing then.


----------



## Pi (Nov 6, 2008)

I remember running Mozilla 0.5 Beta on Windows 98. It sucked a lot.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 6, 2008)

Firefox, I switched to it because I hated IE, and I stuck with it because I never saw any good reason to change.


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 6, 2008)

Easog said:
			
		

> Firefox, I switched to it because I hated IE, and I stuck with it because I never saw any good reason to change.



This.


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 7, 2008)

I started using Firefox years ago.
I don't like how the new IE browsers look, and I'm just too used to FF to change.
I've tried Chrome, but nah.


----------



## Earfolds (Nov 7, 2008)

When I'm on Windows, I use Google Chrome.  When I'm on Mac, I use Safari.  On KDE I use Konqueror, and everywhere else I use Firefox.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 7, 2008)

Pi said:


> I remember running Mozilla 0.5 Beta on Windows 98. It sucked a lot.



I remember running Netscape Navigator on Win 95.  It was inexplicably SLOWER than IE.

EDIT: Hell, I vaguely remember using both Prodigy and CompuServe (at different times) on a Win 3.1 machine.  Didn't seem that bad at the time...


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 7, 2008)

Safari and loving it. I also have Firefox, but I rarely use it. It's just there in case something happens to Safari most of the time.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, if you want to go back to the FIRST browser I used, it was some flavour of Netscape during the Windows 3.1 era. Couldn't tell you what version it was - I was too young to pick up on things like that at the time. But the first browser I used for my own computer was Internet Explorer 3.01 on Windows 95 OSR2. Ah... 33.6 modem... I know I'm not the oldest of the pack, but you kids and your broadband don't know what slow is!


----------



## Tycho (Nov 7, 2008)

Runefox said:


> Ah... 33.6 modem... I know I'm not the oldest of the pack, but you kids and your broadband don't know what slow is!



You want slow? Try living in the boonies with a 56k modem, and only being able to get 21.6k MAX.  That was an improvement too - when we first tried hooking it up to the internet we were getting a mindblowingly fast 9600 bps.  Eventually it worked its way up to 12k, then 14.4k, then 19.2k, then 21.6k.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 7, 2008)

oh.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 7, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Sqoumbax.
> Squirrel+Mouse+Lombax



wat.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 7, 2008)

wrong thread. Curses.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 8, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You want slow? Try living in the boonies with a 56k modem, and only being able to get 21.6k MAX.  That was an improvement too - when we first tried hooking it up to the internet we were getting a mindblowingly fast 9600 bps.  Eventually it worked its way up to 12k, then 14.4k, then 19.2k, then 21.6k.



You think I actually got 33.6k? I was dialing into a provincial government employees-only shared-by-about-100-people ISDN connection over that 33.6. My connection speed to the dial-up server would usually be 28.8 kbps or 30.x kbps, but man, if it hit over 1KB/sec (8192 bps) on a download, or if it could fully load a site that wasn't already cached in the browser without having to reconnect, I was doing good.


----------



## Xenofur (Nov 8, 2008)

Old browser? Slow internet? Shoo kiddies.

Back when i was a kid i used Voyager and had to buy my internet on monthly CDs, which i bought at the local tech store and then browsed at home. (And no, i am not talking about AOL CDs.)


----------



## Tycho (Nov 8, 2008)

The fact that IE has more votes than Opera saddens me.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Nov 8, 2008)

i use opera and firefox :]


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 8, 2008)

Runefox said:


> Wow, you guys are relatively new at the whole furry thing then.



Depends on what you call new. I've used Firefox since roughly 0.8 or 0.9, can't remember which. Those came out all the way back in '04.


----------



## Hackfox (Nov 8, 2008)

FireFox > IE Explorer. Plain as that...Safer And more Secure.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 8, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> Depends on what you call new. I've used Firefox since roughly 0.8 or 0.9, can't remember which. Those came out all the way back in '04.



Well, I'd consider myself to be relatively new to the whole furry thing, and I've been one since 2001, when IE wasn't thought to be such a bad thing.  I used to use Firefox back when it was called Firebird (I think 0.5 or 0.6), and even then I was considered a newcomer because I hadn't been using it and/or following it since it was called Phoenix. 

Man, time flow sucks.


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 8, 2008)

Runefox said:


> Well, I'd consider myself to be relatively new to the whole furry thing, and I've been one since 2001, when IE wasn't thought to be such a bad thing.  I used to use Firefox back when it was called Firebird (I think 0.5 or 0.6), and even then I was considered a newcomer because I hadn't been using it and/or following it since it was called Phoenix.
> 
> Man, time flow sucks.



Well, now there are so many browsers that work great, are fast, and are standards compliant that nobody really cares whether it's Safari, Chrome, Firefox, or Opera. Just as long as you aren't using Internet Explorer.

I mean yeah, you get the occasional "My browser is better." comment, but it doesn't get into a huge fight like it used to with Internet Explorer and Firefox.


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 8, 2008)

I use Firefox and it beats the hell out of everything else I tried.
That list would be Internet Explorer, Opera, Netscape, and Safari.
So yeah, Firefox for the win.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 9, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> I mean yeah, you get the occasional "My browser is better." comment, but it doesn't get into a huge fight like it used to with Internet Explorer and Firefox.



Or Internet Explorer and Netscape. Oh my, those wars were like the Mac OS vs Windows debates.


----------



## ProlificHunter (Nov 9, 2008)

I use Seamonkey; I don't really know why, but it has served me well for a time.


----------



## ale (Nov 16, 2008)

ProlificHunter said:


> I use Seamonkey; I don't really know why, but it has served me well for a time.


Thank you^_^  I'm glad to find another Seamonkey user.  It's just the mozilla suite rebranded and very light in comparison to firefox and thunderbird.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 16, 2008)

Currently, as I'm typing out this message, I'm trying out that there new Google Chrome for myself. And I must say, "I'm impressed!"

Not only is it much faster, and significantly less glitchy, it feels smoother, and lighter in use and I can even scroll down for a long period of time without my buttons becoming 'stuck.' And it even tells red-underlines any words you may have misspelled, though it doesn't seem to correct 'em. :/

But hey! I might just make this my new browser!


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 16, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Currently, as I'm typing out this message, I'm trying out that there new Google Chrome for myself. And I must say, "I'm impressed!"
> 
> Not only is it much faster, and significantly less glitchy, it feels smoother, and lighter in use and I can even scroll down for a long period of time without my buttons becoming 'stuck.' And it even tells red-underlines any words you may have misspelled, though it doesn't seem to correct 'em. :/
> 
> But hey! I might just make this my new browser!



Both Firefox 3 and Chrome underline misspelled words, you have to right-click and select to fix them.

Also, currently the betas of Firefox 3.1 with TraceMonkey turned on are faster than Chrome. So Firefox 3.1 will make Chrome near worthless if Chrome doesn't improve even further. It will probably only be good for quick browsing or when you want to browse while in a game and need your browser to hold off on the resource use.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 16, 2008)

i used to use IE but switched to FF some time ago.
i tried chrome but i didnt like it at all :/
im happy with FF^^


----------



## Runefox (Nov 16, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> Both Firefox 3 and Chrome underline misspelled words, you have to right-click and select to fix them.
> 
> Also, currently the betas of Firefox 3.1 with TraceMonkey turned on are faster than Chrome. So Firefox 3.1 will make Chrome near worthless if Chrome doesn't improve even further. It will probably only be good for quick browsing or when you want to browse while in a game and need your browser to hold off on the resource use.



Not entirely true; They don't launch anywhere nearly as quickly as Chrome, and they have this weird habit of "freezing" momentarily when things are going on. Chrome remains responsive no matter what is going on, and it has the added benefit of having each tab in a separate process, so if one of them runs away screaming, it doesn't take the whole browser with it.


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 16, 2008)

Runefox said:


> Not entirely true; They don't launch anywhere nearly as quickly as Chrome, and they have this weird habit of "freezing" momentarily when things are going on. Chrome remains responsive no matter what is going on, and it has the added benefit of having each tab in a separate process, so if one of them runs away screaming, it doesn't take the whole browser with it.



Bullcrap. Chrome and Firefox 3.1b1 with TraceMonkey on launch in just about the same time for me.

Also, Chrome was crapping out with Flash until Google fixed it.


----------

